# [Tutorial] (Default camera) How to set unsupported third party apps as default camera



## infinite41i (Dec 30, 2016)

In this post I want to teach you how to change your default camera to (almost) any third party app you like. Let's go!

Tested on my Lumia 535 and working



> What you need:
> -Interop tools by @gus33000

Click to collapse



First you should find your third party camera *appID* you can do this by interop tools. Open interop tools, go to applications, package list, and then choose the app you want to see it's details.
The first Section *"Name"* is appID that is something like this: 

6fca829e-0622-478c-848f-1175daf3bd5a

(That code was for camera 360 sight)
Write down that code somewhere 
Open registry editor. Go to HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Photos\Shared\CameraSettings
Then open *DefaultCameraAppID*
The default value is Windows camera appID. Copy that as a backup for when you want to change it back. Now replace your appID with the default one. Don't forget to include the brackets:


> {6fca829e-0622-478c-848f-1175daf3bd5a}

Click to collapse



DONE.
No restart needed. You can now test it using quick action, lock screen, or with camera shutter button.
Hope you enjoy that:laugh:


----------



## Andrew[N] (Dec 30, 2016)

Not working on Lumia 735 with 14393.576 installed.


----------



## infinite41i (Dec 30, 2016)

Andrew[N] said:


> Not working on Lumia 735 with 14393.576 installed.

Click to collapse



Could you be more specific? What is the problem?
Did you do all the steps?
Or this key doesn't exist?!
Is your phone interop unlocked?


----------



## Andrew[N] (Dec 30, 2016)

infinite41i said:


> Could you be more specific? What is the problem?
> Did you do all the steps?
> Or this key doesn't exist?!
> Is your phone interop unlocked?

Click to collapse



I changed the key to ProShot ID, but Windows Camera is still default.


----------



## infinite41i (Dec 31, 2016)

Andrew[N] said:


> I changed the key to ProShot ID, but Windows Camera is still default.

Click to collapse



I tried with proshot classic trial version and it worked. I don't have the windows 10 version. probably you made some mistakes in typing or you may have forgotten these brackets { } 
proshot classic trial appID : {3d6a3d7e-5aca-4aee-b059-590b9f53cc13}
P.S. My build is the same as yours.


----------



## djtonka (Dec 31, 2016)

infinite41i said:


> I tried with proshot classic trial version and it worked. I don't have the windows 10 version.

Click to collapse



Do you mean,  old xap version?


----------



## infinite41i (Dec 31, 2016)

Yep! I don't have proshot
Maybe there's a problem with appx's?!


----------



## djtonka (Dec 31, 2016)

It is easier to make xap/appx with swaped GUID to make it see by OS in default camera menu


----------



## infinite41i (Jan 1, 2017)

djtonka said:


> It is easier to make xap/appx with swaped GUID to make it see by OS in default camera menu

Click to collapse



 What is swaped GUID?


----------



## martinwrh (Jun 17, 2017)

infinite41i said:


> Open registry editor. Go to HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Photos\Shared\CameraSettings
> Then open *DefaultCameraAppID*
> The default value is Windows camera appID. Copy that as a backup for when you want to change it back. Now replace your appID with the default one. Don't forget to include the brackets:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Man that worked nicely for me! Thank you!
Although most of the "non-original" camera apps seems to take longer to launch.

Furthermore, I was not satisfied with going to the registry and editing the strings everytime I wanted to change the default app so I did a little digging.

*TL;DR: I've found out how to add a new app to the default camera list in the settings menu on Windows 10 mobile*

Complete description:
I found this original document from Microsoft made for the OEM on how to enable third party camera launch above lockscreen:
https ://docs. Microsoft .com/pt-br/windows-hardware/customize/mobile/mcsf/configuring-oem-lens-apps-to-launch-above-the-lock-screen

I used interop tools to create a folder as sugested on the link at software>Microsoft>ph otos> LensApps>{#AppID}\

The folder has to have the AppID name inside brackets. Each AppID folder has to have a Key named "Title" in wich the value is a string with the firendly name wich will be showed in the settings (ex: Camera360)

Well, that did'nt worked out, so I kept digging and found an already existing folder called "DefaultLens" located at software>Microsoft>ph otos>OEM>DefaultLens  wich had the same pattern explained in the link. I suppose this is the adaptation for windows10 mobile, since the link is for WP8.1.

So, inside this folder I created a new entry (folder) named as the app ID for the 360 "{6fca829e-0622-478c-848f-1175daf3bd5a}". inside this folder I created the "Title" Key and set the value for "Camera360" (string). Now if I go to the camera settings I can choose between Camera and Camera360. If i choose  the second one, it Works just as expected.

The problem I had was under lockscreen. If i pressed the camera button (on my 830) it went to the lockscreen and I have to put my pin before opening the camera. This can be solved creating another key inside the folder called "MinVerAboveLock" in wich its value (string) must be, as the name suggest, the version of the app. The Camera360 info on the app shows version 1.1.2, so I've put 1.1.1 as the value and now it works just as it should.

I haven't tried out Proshot with this, but a can't see any reason it wouldn't work, as when I changed the appID using your suggestion in the original post it worked.

I must say, though, tht de camera360 tends to take substantially more time to open. Anyhow, doing this I believe you can set up up to five default cameras in the list (as the link says) for fast/normal changing and test the one wich better suits your needs.

So, theres, that. Tell me if it Works for you! Cheers.


----------



## djtonka (Jun 18, 2017)

1Shot v2.2.2.0





Download


----------



## martinwrh (Jun 19, 2017)

djtonka said:


> 1Shot v2.2.2.0

Click to collapse



I'm glad it worked for you too!

Hey which lumia camera appxbundle are you using? Does it Works? I had the original appxbundle from somwhere and although I sideloaded it when i try opening it doesn't work, displaying a message about using the new Windows camera and so...

Also, do you recommend 1shot?
thx


----------



## infinite41i (Jun 21, 2017)

martinwrh said:


> Man that worked nicely for me! Thank you!

Click to collapse



I'm glad that you found a better way!
I'll try it soon ( 2 weeks later ) because I don't have time now.
BTW you can have Lumia camera by doing a hard reset and then stoping apps from getting updated automatically.


----------



## infinite41i (Sep 4, 2017)

Hey guys!
I've faced a problem. After downgrading to 8.1 and then upgrading to 10 again, there's nothing in HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Photos.
Any idea what happened?


----------



## djtonka (Sep 11, 2017)

1Shot v2.2.5.0 appx


http://bit.ly/2ePEH1U


----------



## titi66200 (Oct 13, 2017)

In "AppxManifest.xml" 
<mphoneIdentity PhoneProductId="*04c91c9d-4d31-4273-a430-f04f8d4c86db*"


----------

